# 2019 Reno Results



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Just wanted to share my results I have gotten after a kill off and TTTF seed. Pretty happy with the outcome!

I seeded with a local TTTF mix on September 3rd

After seed down I put out Scott's starter fertilizer with weed preventer at bag rate.
Followed by 6oz per 1000 of RGS and 9oz per 1000 of Air-8. I didnt do mechanical aeration this time around.


This before picture is after I killed off 90% of the backyard, dethatched and cut/bagged at 3/4 inch

I had germination after 4 days, and cut the yard 3 weeks after germination. Following the cut, I put down an application of Carbon X at bag rate.

This picture was after the 3rd cut last night.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice work @Ecubed!!! TTTF always looks so lush :thumbup:


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

Great Job

you should be proud of your work.


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Thank you guys, it definitely wasn't easy. I battled upper 80s and low 90s throughout the whole thing. Not to mention my wife wanting to kill me for always having to drag the sprinkler around &#128514;


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Wow, that is a great outcome. That turf looks great. Sweet color and thick.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Gotta love some tttf it really does make a nice lawn... great job


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Nicely done. So thick and green.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Great job


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Two thumbs up!
:banana:


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Jealous, consider yourself extremely lucky you didnt get fungus!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Great job! The Grass Pad is awesome and they have a great slogan and jingle.


----------



## 86halibut (Jun 23, 2019)

well done mate. thick and lush. do you have an irrigation system or just sprinklers?


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

86halibut said:


> well done mate. thick and lush. do you have an irrigation system or just sprinklers?


Just the cheapo melnor oscillating sprinkler from home depot. 5k sq feet, I usually get the corners by hand then set it up in 2 places to get good coverage on the yard.


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Butter said:



> Great job! The Grass Pad is awesome and they have a great slogan and jingle.


Come on down to the Grass Pad, the Grass Pad's high on GRRRAASSSS


----------



## nocsious (May 14, 2018)

I did the front with their Bluegrass blend from Grasspad. It needs to tiller more, but that will come next Spring I'm sure. It was a battle with the hot temps as it's my experience Bluegrass needs as much time to establish as possible. I seeded late August in Lenexa, KS.

I have a 25lb of the HeatWave blend too, but that backyard overseed didn't happen. I'll work on it next Spring and just not put down pre-emergent until after it gets established.


----------

